# New York 13th Regiment Bicycle Signal Corps July 4th, 1891



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2021)

Here is a great photo I just acquired:


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 29, 2021)

Brant - Not sure yet about bicycle make but here are some 13th Regiment period references and to the July 4-5, 1891 ride in your photo. Jeff

June 5, 1891 - The Wheel:




July 17, 1891 - The Wheel:







October 4, 1891 - The Times (Philadelphia PA)




November 20, 1891 - Wilkes-Barre Times Leader (Wilkes-Barre PA)























Image from 1894 History of the 13th Regiment


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 29, 2021)

I wish I could spend a year at your museum.
If you don't have one you should.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 29, 2021)

Hard to tell for sure but some of the bicycle frames in photo look a lot like Imperial Atlas by Ames & Frost Company of Chicago:

April 17, 1891 - The Wheel


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you for all the fantastic information Jeff!  You are a valued asset to our community.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 31, 2021)

Bicycles in photo could be 1890 Singer Military Safeties:


----------

